
'We teach the hard way': prison coding initiative launches in Teesside - MrsPeaches
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/22/code-4000-we-teach-the-hard-way-prison-coding-initiative-launches-in-teesside
======
zeristor
‘Even mediocre coders could charge £600 a day, he said, “then they announce a
few months in that they are going to go and sit on a beach in Bali for a bit
and you have to accept it.”’

Perhaps I’m being a tad too cynical, how to Gruniad fall for this?

